
Turing Learning uses Turing test to drive unsupervised learning - aethertap
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/4761.html
======
TheMagician0
Great find on the article. Perhaps one day the judges for the Loebren Prize
will be replaced by these "self-learning" robots. There is a discussion about
this on Metaculus-

[http://www.metaculus.com/questions/73/will-the-silver-
turing...](http://www.metaculus.com/questions/73/will-the-silver-turing-test-
be-passed-by-2026/)

~~~
greglindahl
Do you have some kind of relationship with Metaculus? Because 9 of your 10
most recent postings mention them...

